# Anovulation, PCOS, and Vitamin D



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

I thought my story might help someone else who has PCOS or PCOS-like symptoms:

http://newmamamusings.blogspot.com/2...ou-decide.html

As I mentioned in my blog entry, I don't know if the Vitamin D restored my period or it was something else, or if the restored period means I'm ovulating -- but it seems like a miracle to me. I wish someone had told me about the study a LONG time ago, and I hope what I've learned will help someone else.


----------

